# Northern Lights



## Ravinder

Hi guys

I thought it would be a good idea to create a thread about the Northern Lights where people can post up their pictures on this thread but also, perhaps to notify people of the Northern Lights being visible. I mostly use a website called aurora-service.eu which tells me what the latest forecast is and predictions are quite accurate within an hour or so. I also use a facebook page called spaceweatherlive which gives you regular updates of any solar activity that is taking place and predicts fairly accurately the chances of an aurora being visible.

The latest update is that we are expecting some strong activity either tomorrow night or Thursday night, or both so worth keeping an eye out for. I'll be watching very carefully. Unfortunately, the weather is pretty rubbish right now. In order to be able to see the auroras it has to be clear and obviously dark. Best place to see them is away from any light pollution and the further north, the better your chances.

http://www.aurora-service.eu/

https://www.spaceweatherlive.com/


----------



## rob28

Thanks.... I'm hoping for clear skies and warmer weather here so I'll keep an eye on my phone (aurora notifier for you Android people).
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ravinder

Readings are looking strong this evening. Predicted to reach KP5 in the next hour so should be visible from most parts of Scotland as long as it is clearm which currently it isn't looking very good.


----------



## David_Melv

I'd love to get the chance to shoot them but its super foggy out where I am!


----------



## Ravinder

Readings for tomorrow night are predicting to be strong too, so hopefully you'll have some luck tomorrow.


----------



## rob28

I've had a KP4 alert but it's cloudy here... Boo!


----------



## Ravinder

It's chucking it down here


----------



## Ecce

Not the best Aurora picture ever however unlike lots of people I didn't have to travel far - shot in my front garden


----------



## Ravinder

Wow that is some display. ThanksNor posting. Where was this taken? Great picture


----------



## Ecce

Ravinder said:


> Wow that is some display. ThanksNor posting. Where was this taken? Great picture


Thanks, it was taken on the East Coast of the Isle of Mull (Inner Hebrides). I've seen it with the naked eye a few times now and can probably catch colour with the camera several times a year


----------



## rob28

That's a pretty cool view from your front garden.

I'm lucky that I only have to travel about 15 mins out of town before I have dark skies - only once have I seen them in town when they were streaming overhead.

This shot was taken last night at a new location I've been wanting to try for a while. It's about a 10 minute walk up a dirt road with woodland either side to get to this radar station. The thought of wolves and bears (just waking up from hibernation) kept my senses peaked.


----------



## Ecce

rob28 said:


> That's a pretty cool view from your front garden.
> 
> I'm lucky that I only have to travel about 15 mins out of town before I have dark skies - only once have I seen them in town when they were streaming overhead.
> 
> This shot was taken last night at a new location I've been wanting to try for a while. It's about a 10 minute walk up a dirt road with woodland either side to get to this radar station. The thought of wolves and bears (just waking up from hibernation) kept my senses peaked.


Cheers and yup, we get lucky here 

Cool shot and I always think it helps with another bit of interest in the shot (like a radar station). Thankfully no wolves or bears here, just a few Deer


----------



## Ravinder

Terrific picture. What were your settings you use, may I ask?
Also, how did you get your picture sharp front to back on manual focus? Something that I struggle with. If I focus to infinity, I may get the stars clear, but nearer objects are blurry. Thanks.


----------



## rob28

Ravinder said:


> Terrific picture. What were your settings you use, may I ask?
> Also, how did you get your picture sharp front to back on manual focus? Something that I struggle with. If I focus to infinity, I may get the stars clear, but nearer objects are blurry. Thanks.


That shot was 10seconds at f/2.8. ISO 3200 I think.
The lens used was my Tokina 11-16mm f/2/8, so very wide angle. One of the advantages of a wide angle lens is that even with a very large aperture, the depth of field is still very deep. The longer the lens you use, the more you will notice focus issues front to back.
I'm guessing your camera is a crop sensor and the widest lens you may have is 18mm (that's a standard kit lens size). That is an equivalent of 27mm.


----------



## Ravinder

Thanks. So the picture you took above, is that one picture or multiple stitched together? It looks very sharp. And what is your technique to manual focus if you don't mind me asking? I'm still fairly new and learning.

My camera is an older Nikon D90. The lens I have is a 18-200mm.


----------



## rob28

Yes, it's just one image.
For focus, I use Live View (not sure what Nikon call it but it's using the display instead of the viewfinder), then find a bright star or the moon. I can magnify the image on the screen and then I manually focus on the star or moon. Once done, don't touch the focus ring and leave the lens in MF. Focus is then set at infinity and the stars should be sharp.

It takes a while to get to know all the buttons on the camera without being able to see them but after a few goes it becomes second nature - and you then have the added benefit of not losing your night vision by using a flashlight.


----------



## Ravinder

Thanks for the advise. So, do you not use the lens to zoom in to focus? You instead just zoom in on the frame through the viewfinder? I didn't think of doing it this way before.

Also, when you are focusing manually this way using a star or a moon etc. Is this within the same composition that you're taking a picture of or do you move the camera to do this?

Sorry for the silly question. Manual focus is something that I am struggling with, especially when it comes to night photography.


----------



## rob28

OK, so you decide you want to go as wide as possible (18mm in your case with the 18-200mm lens), set the lens zoom to that focal distance and don't touch it.
Point the camera at a star or the moon and then use live view and magnify - note that magnify is just zooming in on an area digitally on the LCD panel and has nothing to do with the lens focal distance.
Manually set the focus then recompose the image you want.
Once focus is set for the night sky, it should be good for the rest of the evening.

If you decide you want a different focal length, you will have to refocus the lens again.

I'm a Canon guy so don't know the terms that Nikon use - but I'm pretty sure it has the ability to live view and magnify.


----------



## Ravinder

Many thanks. I get it now. I'll know this for future. Yes, I believe Nikon also refer to it as live view also.


----------



## Ravinder

Today, I caught a small glimpse of the Aurora. Nothing spectacular.

Rob, I kind of did as you said. It was dark. I switched to manual focus. I struggled to focus using the LCD display, so I just looked through the view finder and focused on some lights that I could see in the distance. I couldn't really see any stars through the camera. There were a few stars out. Maybe it's my eyes.

Anyway, so focused on the lights and then took a picture. As you can see below, I don't have sharpness front to back. I shot at 18mm, f3.5, ISO 1600, 8 sec. Not sure how to correct this.


----------



## rob28

To be honest, I'm not sure.
It's hard to see from the posted picture as I can't open a larger version. The lights over the far side of the water look to be out of focus but the stars are in focus.
Maybe try stopping the lens down to f/4 or a bit more. This should give you more sharpness front to back. You may be able to push the ISO a bit more to compensate.

You could always try focusing on the lights on the far side of the water and see how that image turns out...... Actually, you say you focused on some lights you could see in the distance. Maybe they are getting blown out through overexposure?


----------



## Ravinder

Thanks. Yes, I focused on some lights across the water until they were clear through the view finder. I will keep trying.


----------



## rob28

The lights were out last night which was fortuitous as I've just taken delivery of my new lens which is pretty much for auroras and night skies. It's the Samyang 24mm, f/1.4 which is getting a bit of a cult following for being so sharp wide open. It's fully manual with no feedback to the camera so it's a learning curve - but fun.

Anyway here are some from last night.

Aurora 1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Aurora 2 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

And back home again at about 11.45 where they were clearly visible even with all the street lights.

Aurora from home by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Ravinder

Just seen this. Great shots. I'm hoping to invest in a wide angle lens myself soon.


----------



## gibbo555

Got this out the back of the house, was nice as don't see it in Northern Ireland much


----------



## Ravinder

Very nice. It's gone a bit quiet lately on the aurora front. Hopefully will pick up soon and the longer nights that are slowly coming.


----------



## Ross

Usually is this time of year,wait for winter though.


----------



## rob28

We've had several alerts over the last few nights and I know they were out last night - but I was away from home with no camera.
I'm keeping fingers crossed for tonight but I may have missed my opportunity. In which case it will be stars and the milky way.


----------



## rob28

One from this evening. The lights were just starting to come out but it was 11pm and I could hear things moving in the bush, so time to make a sensible retreat and head home.

Lights over Little Amway Lake 1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## gibbo555

rob28 said:


> One from this evening. The lights were just starting to come out but it was 11pm and I could hear things moving in the bush, so time to make a sensible retreat and head home.
> 
> Lights over Little Amway Lake 1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


Lovely shot, I'm heading for Iceland in October so hopefully they will be on show then for some good shots


----------



## danwel

Some of these shots look amazing, i am in iceland for 3 nights in December and looking forward to seeing the Northern Lights


----------



## rob28

Another entry from me. I've been getting notifications for the last few nights but was away from home with no cameras so was happy to finally get home last night and get another alert on the phone.

I was only out for about 40 minutes but that was long enough to snap a few good shots.

Auroras and Andromeda at Amway. by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## JB052

Some excellent pictures Rob.

whereabouts in Canada?


----------



## J306TD

Wow some great pictures thete

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## rob28

JB052 said:


> Some excellent pictures Rob.
> 
> whereabouts in Canada?


We're in a small city called Dryden in NW Ontario, about 350km to the east of Winnipeg. It's also known as the wilderness city and we know we are very lucky to be here.


----------



## rob28

I seem to be hogging this thread.

Here's one from last night.

Rugby Lake auroras1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## gibbo555

rob28 said:


> I seem to be hogging this thread.
> 
> Here's one from last night.
> 
> Rugby Lake auroras1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


Hopefully I can help in a few weeks, off to Iceland


----------



## Skimask

Ravi,
Here are a few pix from the same location. Most are panos but a few do have the EXIF data shown to give you an idea of the settings.


__
https://flic.kr/p/21894989010


----------



## Ravinder

I'm jealous of these pictures! Aurora readings were quite high last couple of weeks but still seen bugger all over here. Kepe the pictures coming, though.


----------



## Alan L

Heading to Iceland this weekend , doing a Northern Lights trip on the Saturday night. Daughter is studying photography , and we just bought her a new Super wide angle lens for her landscapes, so should get some excellent pics.


----------



## Ravinder

Forecast for tonight is very strong as a coronal hole is facing towards the earth. Shame it's so cloudy here In the east of Scotland!


----------



## gibbo555

Well just back from Iceland, storm Nicole hangover and low readings meant no chance of the lights, beautiful country though! I hope to return


----------



## Ravinder

On my to do list!


----------



## danwel

I'm supposed to be going in December then onto NYC. Any suggestions of things to see or do? Also how cold is it? I'm trying to pack light so I can stick up in NYC but obviously don't wanna freeze lol


----------



## Ravinder

danwel said:


> I'm supposed to be going in December then onto NYC. Any suggestions of things to see or do? Also how cold is it? I'm trying to pack light so I can stick up in NYC but obviously don't wanna freeze lol


https://weatherspark.com/averages/27562/12/Reykjavik-Capital-Region-Iceland

Cold enough.


----------



## danwel

Yep so cold then lol


----------



## gibbo555

danwel said:


> I'm supposed to be going in December then onto NYC. Any suggestions of things to see or do? Also how cold is it? I'm trying to pack light so I can stick up in NYC but obviously don't wanna freeze lol


It was about 7 degrees when we were there last week but felt about 0 with the wind.

If you google Golden Circle and south coast tours they so up a good portion of sights to see, then of course northern lights tours, I hired a car so I picked what I wanted to see on the tour routes. It's quite an expensive place as well.


----------

